# Moving and need advice



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 25, 2016)

Moving from France to Charleston South Carolina specifically the west ashley part of town and hope to one day be a van dweller...anyone know of a place I could possibly sleep eat and get back on my feet or a place that can cheaply remodel a van (have yet to find one) in to a stealth van


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jun 26, 2016)

Not a whole lot of services in charleston only one place that serves lunch daily.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Jun 26, 2016)

Fox Spirit said:


> Not a whole lot of services in charleston only one place that serves lunch daily.


Ermm is that in West Ashley?


----------

